# 1999 MF 4225 Tractor



## Jonathan Crank (Sep 11, 2020)

Will not start with key. Can jump the starter solenoid and start tractor. Could this be a safety switch issue and if so, which safety switch should I check first?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jonathan,

Check the transmission neutral safety switch, and PTO safety switch. If your tractor has a seat safety switch, it gets used the most, and most likely suspect.


----------



## Jonathan Crank (Sep 11, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Jonathan,
> 
> Check the transmission neutral safety switch, and PTO safety switch. If your tractor has a seat safety switch, it gets used the most, and most likely suspect.


Thank You BigT. I’ll be sure to check those safety switches next time I have a chance. Got problems with my JD mower & my Toro mower. Still grass to mow. So one of the mowers is 1st on my list.


----------

